# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Postgresql server performance on Linux vs FreeBSD

## PriceComparison

Our company has been using FreeBSD for many years since version 4.3 and we have found it to be very stable and reliable.

Since we have read many reports or article claiming Linux is faster especialy the 2.6.xx kernel, we decided to give it a try.

Our company is www.PriceComparison.com therefore we use many database servers and mainly Postgresql servers. 

I just would like to share to other people our findings:

1. Using Linux 2.4.xx we experience about 5 - 10% increase of speed from Freebsd.
2. Using Linux 2.6.xx we experience about 10 - 20% increase of speed from Freebsd.
3. Using Linux 2.6.xx + JFS we experience consistently 30% + increase of speed over Freebsd.

To keep this article short and up to the point we decided not post the test result but instead just give the "beef".

Again I believe Linux IS faster due to its file system. Not sure why because Postgresql was developed on FreeBSD. Strange.

Ok I hope this helps somebody.

Andrew
http://www.PriceComparison.com
Online Shopping Starts Here!

----------

